# Video Card Compatibility - HP Compaq dc7700C



## pureforutoc (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a new video card.. I have a $120 budget.. I already established the fact that I do need to upgrade my stock PSU.. Can any one please give me suggestions that would fit my budget.. Preferably from Newegg.ca since Newegg.com has problems shipping to Canada for some reason.. :\ I don't want to play Crysis 2.. I just wanna play lower-gfx games like CS:S, Sims 3, etc..
*
Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Processor (2.13-GHz, 2 MB L2 cache, 1066-MHz FSB)
*HDD:* 160-GB SATA 3.0-Gb/s Hard Drive (8MB Cache, 7200 rpm)
*RAM: *2-GB DDR2 Synch Dram PC2-6400 (800-MHz) Non ECC (2 x 1GB)
*Graphics:* Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3000

For the PSU, I'm pretty sure it was somewhere around 365w.. Not sure though.. 

As for the upgrades, I think a GeForce GT 220 GPU and a 500w PSU.. Not 100% sure though, that's why I'm here! 

PC guide: 
#1: HP Compaq dc7700 Convertible Minitower PC*-* HP Compaq dc7700 Business PC Convertible Minitower - Overview - c00798873 - HP Business Support Center
#2 (Convertible Minitower) : http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/...ket Options (availability may vary by region)

Thanks.


----------



## pureforutoc (Aug 28, 2011)

*HP 416224-001 Power Supply, Spare: 416535-001 - Power Supplies*

My stock power supply..

All Stock Parts:
HP-Compaq Business-Desktop dc7700 (GV502UC) Computer Parts


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Be certain your case has room for the GPU. 
The OEM PSU definitely requires replacing before adding a dedicated GPU.
We suggest no less than a good quality 550W PSU for a PCI-E GPU.


----------



## pureforutoc (Aug 28, 2011)

The case is very spacious.. And I know  I need suggestions that fit my budget (GPU & PSU < $120-$130)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

XFX Core Edition Pro 550W - $74
GeForce GT220 512mb - $65
GeForce GT240 512mb - $55
GeForce GT430 1gb - $65
Radeon HD5570 1gb - $65


----------



## curry67 (Mar 16, 2012)

hey i have the exact same deal as this guy. is what koala posted still the best option? and what are my limitations with that power supply regarding video cards do i have a limit on what i can install if i have adequate power and slots


----------

